# Red Eye Shad



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Wondering preferred colors for saugeye...day time...after dark.

thanks in advance!
Terry


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Gold Black Back


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Sexy shad always one of my favorites. Works great in deep clear water lakes for Saugeye and Bass


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Royal red


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Red Eye Shad was voted by the Pro's as the No.1 Rattle Bait
No.2 was a Rattle Trap
Price of a Red Eye Shad is a big plus.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

X2 on the sexy shad. I also like the perch pattern (for alum). Suppose it depends on the lake you're fishing and time of year. I've never used that royal red, but looks good! I may pick up 1 or 2 of those!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Blue/chrome by far and gold.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Sexy Shad and Blue chrome. I also like the new Googan Squad Klutch traps.
Specifically Aurora Shad


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I like all the colors.. for muddy water red crawl is hard to beat....
When alum is clean its hard to beat anything with white in it...

At buckeye an Indian I find myself tossing ripnrap5's more then red eyes....


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I like all the colors.. for muddy water red crawl is hard to beat....
> When alum is clean its hard to beat anything with white in it...
> 
> At buckeye an Indian I find myself tossing ripnrap5's more then red eyes....


Do you do good on Saugeye with Rattle-Baits?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I like all the colors.. for muddy water red crawl is hard to beat....
> When alum is clean its hard to beat anything with white in it...
> 
> At buckeye an Indian I find myself tossing ripnrap5's more then red eyes....


I agree with the Rippin Raps. I probably throw them 90% of the time anymore as far as lipless cranks go. Bad lipstick has been my #1 color this year.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Red Eye Shad is a killer for sure, especially for schooling fish or chilly waters. Rat L Traps are good also, and the Rattlin' Rogue.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Ripping Raps are better than redeye shads 
They have put more Smallmouth bass on my line then Red eye Shad have and I’ve gotten more eyes on them also. 

Lately for me purple clown has been my go to color


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

I have had killer nights and evenings on Alum with lipless baits. I use my bait caster instead of spinning gear that way i can just bomb casts way out. Then bounce it back hard or ‘yo-yo it back would catch Smallmouth Largemouth big cats crappie white bass and of course Saugeye. You’re those style baits around drop offs with tall weeds is DEADLY.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I love redeye's on Alum 1/4 oz. Colors I keep always are sexy shad all 3 but prefer the Sexy shad chartreuse and Sexy shad Chrome. If you do not have a Firetiger you are missing out especially around the weeds. Red craw and there is a chartreuse with black top and orange belly Gotta have. 

The blue and chrome and black gold are great as well.
Rippin raps love them but gotta put bigger trebles lose alot of fish big fish because of small hooks.
As mentioned hopping them back to you is killer. But when waters 55 or warmer try counting down and burning them with quick pauses. Hold onto pole they will rip it out of your hand.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

fishslim said:


> I love redeye's on Alum 1/4 oz. Colors I keep always are sexy shad all 3 but prefer the Sexy shad chartreuse and Sexy shad Chrome. If you do not have a Firetiger you are missing out especially around the weeds. Red craw and there is a chartreuse with black top and orange belly Gotta have.
> 
> The blue and chrome and black gold are great as well.
> Rippin raps love them but gotta put bigger trebles lose alot of fish big fish because of small hooks.
> As mentioned hopping them back to you is killer. But when waters 55 or warmer try counting down and burning them with quick pauses. Hold onto pole they will rip it out of your hand.


Had to figure...Why Rapala would put such small hooks on that bait.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

What size hooks are recommended for Rippin Raps ?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I like to put a #4 on the front and a #6 on the back...1/2 oz. bait.
Or a #2 on front of a 3/4 oz. bait. Short shank.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

1/4 oz chrome sexy shad


----------

